# animiertes gif transparent machen



## Souly (24. Mai 2004)

siehe Topic.
Ich hab ein gif selbsterstellt aus 40 einzelbilder ( jpeg ) und möchte da jetzt den schwarzen hintergrund transparent machen ( ohne in jedem frame umständlich zu ändern und wieder zu speichern, was ja aufgrund jpeg Bilder noch umständlicher wäre. ) 
Programme: Image Ready/Photoshop


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2004)

Ohweh, also ich sehe da keine andere Möglichkeit, als jedes Bild einzeln zu bearbeiten...
Einzige Möglichkeit IMO könnte sein, wenn Du das *.gif noch mit allen Ebenen als *.psd vorliegen hast, könntest Du auf jeder Ebene den Hintergrund mit dem Zauberstab o.ä. entfernen. Ist zwar auch nicht gerade die feine Art, aber immerhin ein Ansatz.

Gruss


----------

